# All kinds of ABS problems - Flashing Brake Light and Constant ABS Light -MK4 Jetta



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

I have a flashing brake light and a constant ABS light that has been on for a long time. I am fed up with them and want to get them fixed. Here are the codes I pulled out of my Vag-COM.
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor - Rear Left
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor - Rear Left
00 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor - Rear Right
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

I have replaced the rear left wheel speed sensor and the wheel hub trying to fix the mechanical failure. Neither worked.
Is it possible that the ABS module is the root of all these problems? I know these are a common issue even to the point VW has recalled some. Unfortunately my car does not fall under this. 

Any and all help is greatly appreciated!
Thanks!
Adam


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: All kinds of ABS problems - Flashing Brake Light and Constant ABS Light -MK4 Jetta (Adam20v)*









Same problems and codes here, the light is on since Monday or Tuesday, somebody told me to spray brakes cleaner and be sure the connectors are clean, withoout salt or mud, I'll do it today and check the codes again.
let me know what do you do?


----------



## khurammirza (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi all,
I have the same problem with my vw polo 1.4. brake light keeps flashing....


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (khurammirza)*

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sometimes we don't get any help.


----------



## dbbob1987 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: All kinds of ABS problems - Flashing Brake Light and Constant ABS Light -MK4 Jetta (Adam20v)*

run some voltage drop tests on the wires and see if there's nay problem with them. sounds like it might be wire issues


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: All kinds of ABS problems - Flashing Brake Light and Constant ABS Light -MK4 Jetta (dbbob1987)*

Here is my vag-com report:
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 1C0 907 379 J
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Front Right (G45)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
I'll spray brake cleaner and see if the problems goes away.


----------



## ickie187 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: All kinds of ABS problems - Flashing Brake Light and Constant ABS Light -MK4 Jetta (Adam20v)*

I have the same problem on my 98 Jetta VR6
283 speed sender front left
285 speed sender front right
AND
1276 ABS Hydraulic pump V64, out side tolerance/ sporadic fault

ANY HELP WILL DO


----------



## Euroshop2 (Apr 6, 2007)

Brake light flashes and abs light is on, very common problem on VW/Audi. Get the part # off of your abs control unit and call your local dealer parts department. Tell them you need the abs control unit repair kit and then give them the # off of your unit. You will need to have some know how to install it, but that usually fixes the problem. Parts should run around the $450-550 range. Good luck


----------



## vdubinsd (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Euroshop2)*

Sounds like y'all need ABS control module replacemets...you can replace but they have to be coded
bring yer wallet there expensive


----------



## vwfrank84 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (vdubinsd)*

i agree you all need abs modules. we see them all the time in the dealerships


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (vdubinsd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubinsd* »_Sounds like y'all need ABS control module replacemets...you can replace but they have to be coded
bring yer wallet there expensive









For which error? all of them, Any idea How much?


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: All kinds of ABS problems - Flashing Brake Light and Consta ... (JETTAWOLFS98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTAWOLFS98* »_Here is my vag-com report:
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 1C0 907 379 J
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Front Right (G45)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent









OK here is what a friend told me about the this error.
You have to replace the wheel sensor.
Here is how to replace the sensor.
Remove wheel.
Disconnect the wiring harness from the sensor.
Remove bolt that holds the sensor to the hub.
Remove sensor.
Install new sensor.
Install bolt. 
Connect wiring harness to sensor.
Install wheel.
Maybe needs this instructions, I'll check the price for the wheel sensor


----------



## domlicious (Dec 5, 2004)

*is my ABS working?? Re: All kinds of ABS problems - Flashing Brake Light and Constant ABS Light*

I've got the same problem. '98 gti 2.0... abs light is almost always steadily on and now the E-brake light just started to come on and off even when e-brake is not on. 
Is this as easy as buying the sensors and replacing? or is it an entire module replacement?
Also, any harm in driving like this?? will abs still work??


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: is my ABS working?? Re: All kinds of ABS problems - Flashing Brake Light a ... (domlicious)*

I have my Abs light on, traction control light on, flashing brake light and three loud beeps. Im guessing my $1000 ABS control module is dead. Anyone know the dealer list price for a new coded module or can I grab one off a junked GTI?


----------



## vwfrank84 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: is my ABS working?? Re: All kinds of ABS problems - Flashing Brake Light a ... (MkIVwarrior)*

part # has to match or be a superceided part#. i would say yes you need a module. also some of them come seperatly from the pump itself. but either way there all expensive.


----------



## turbizznatch (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: All kinds of ABS problems - Flashing Brake Light and Constant ABS Light -MK4 Jetta (Adam20v)*

I have a control and pump module for a MKIV for sale. The Control module is fine but the pump module is bad. IM me for more details.


----------



## Micropassatman (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a similar problem with my B4 Passat. I can feel a strange vibration and hear an odd sound from under the dash when my light comes on. Sometimes it's just the ABS light - other times it is the ABS light AND the brake light. My problem seems to be mechanical(at least partially) in nature. When the problem started, the light would only illuminate during a hard right turn. VAG mentioned an intermittent rear DS sensor failure. Now, if I brake over rough terrain, the ABS seems to freak out. I can feel it pulsing like crazy. Is there any possibility that it truly is JUST the sensor, or will my $130 be poorly spent on attempting this repair. I have also just added stainless lines to the car, but the ABS issue had begun before adding the lines.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: All kinds of ABS problems - Flashing Brake Light and Constant ABS Light -MK4 Jetta (Adam20v)*

I had that same problem on my '03 Jetta 1.8T and took it in to the dealer. The first time they told me they got a low voltage reading and that it was just a loose battery cable. THAT was embarrassing...but the problem came back. This time they told me there was a faulty communication between the ABS and my ECU, so they replaced my ECU; and there went my Nuespeed flash...








The problem went away for 2 days. It's beeping and flashing again. I took it back and they drove it for like 30 miles and told me they couldn't reproduce the error and gave the car back to me.








This is very frustrating!


----------



## lyngo (Sep 28, 2010)

*check*

Hey guys please check your the three fuses on top of your battery! The 10 amp ones. Mine was doing the same thing and all the fuses were good but were not making contact! move them around and see if it goes away! Let me know if it fixes your problem. Thanks!


----------

